# Newborn kittens tails appears to be dying



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all, Can anyone offer some advise for my friend please. She has a litter of 7-day old kittens. However, looking at their tails it would appear the tips are dying. Would anyone know the reason for this and what steps should be taken to help stop it if possible. Thank you in anticipation of your help.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

What do you mean by dying? There can be quite a few things happening so if you could explain exactly whats happening or what it looks like that would be a help please?

7 is quite a large litter, how is mum coping with feeding? could she be over enthusiastic at washing them maybe? Sometimes mum can litterally chew bits of the kittens without even realising shes hurting them, particularly if shes young?


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I think these kitties need to see a vet


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> What do you mean by dying? There can be quite a few things happening so if you could explain exactly whats happening or what it looks like that would be a help please?
> 
> 7 is quite a large litter, how is mum coping with feeding? could she be over enthusiastic at washing them maybe? Sometimes mum can litterally chew bits of the kittens without even realising shes hurting them, particularly if shes young?


I assume they mean 7 days old (ie a week) rather than 7 1 day old kittens. Thats how I read it anyway 

And yep I would take them to the vet. I dont really know what you mean by dieing (going blue/black?) Doesnt sound good.


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> What do you mean by dying? There can be quite a few things happening so if you could explain exactly whats happening or what it looks like that would be a help please?
> 
> 7 is quite a large litter, how is mum coping with feeding? could she be over enthusiastic at washing them maybe? Sometimes mum can litterally chew bits of the kittens without even realising shes hurting them, particularly if shes young?


Thanks for your reply. There are 4 kittens and they are 1 week old. The tips of their tails have no fur and very dark. I have recommended she takes them to see a vet as I have never seen this before and cannot give her any advise. Thats why I asked you guys if you could help.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

What breed / blood group are they? It could be Neonatal isoerythrolysis (blood type incompatibility). Whatever it is, i'd be rushing them to the vets now! 

I hope they're ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I assume they mean 7 days old (ie a week) rather than 7 1 day old kittens. Thats how I read it anyway
> 
> And yep I would take them to the vet. I dont really know what you mean by dieing (going blue/black?) Doesnt sound good.


sorry I read it the other way round - too much in my head to read properly now lol

Yes no fur and skin gone dark is definately vets asap!, it could be a number of things but your friend needs to get them to the vets for diagnoses and treatment x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This is because the mum and dads blood groups are not compatible ith one another the kittens could die,your friend should have researched this before she bred them.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> This is because the mum and dads blood groups are not compatable (sorry bout my spelling) with one another the kittens could die,your friend should have researched this before she bred them.


*spits coffee out* Research? Whats that then!


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds like neonatal isoerytholysis. It occurs when you breed a female with blood type B to a blood type A male. The kittens may be born with blood type A or B, if they get blood type A antibodies from the mothers colostrum will attack the red blood cells in the A-kittens. Worst case scenario means dead kittens, but in milder cases there's only necrosis in the tip of the tail or in the ear tips.

Once you see signs of neonatal isoerythrolysis there's *nothing* you can do. The vet can't do anything about it. Stopping the kittens from drinkink mothers' milk won't help. You can only hope for the best.

This is a completely unnecessary and totally preventable condition! You blood type the parents and 1) avoid to breed B-females with A and AB males or 2) you handfeed the kittens their first 24 hours in life and keep them away from the colostrum.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nicely explained!!!!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, agreed if it is neonatal isoerythrolysis then nothing can be done to resolve the problem. It's pity if it is as, as already described, it is preventable. 

But i'd still recommend an immediate trip to the vets. It could be an infection, the cold, circulation problems, the mother could be damaging their tails.... or something else. A vet would be the place to find out....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> What breed / blood group are they? It could be Neonatal isoerythrolysis (blood type incompatibility). Whatever it is, i'd be rushing them to the vets now!
> 
> I hope they're ok. Keep us posted.





Cerridwen said:


> Sounds like neonatal isoerytholysis. It occurs when you breed a female with blood type B to a blood type A male. The kittens may be born with blood type A or B, if they get blood type A antibodies from the mothers colostrum will attack the red blood cells in the A-kittens. Worst case scenario means dead kittens, but in milder cases there's only necrosis in the tip of the tail or in the ear tips.
> 
> Once you see signs of neonatal isoerythrolysis there's *nothing* you can do. The vet can't do anything about it. Stopping the kittens from drinkink mothers' milk won't help. You can only hope for the best.
> 
> This is a completely unnecessary and totally preventable condition! You blood type the parents and 1) avoid to breed B-females with A and AB males or 2) you handfeed the kittens their first 24 hours in life and keep them away from the colostrum.


I was thinking thnis, but Im glad you explined it as I couldnt think of the right terms! That is awful 

OP what breed are they?


----------

